# Thoughts?



## codygrizz (Oct 31, 2013)

42. 255lbs. 6'2" Used in the past some time ago. Very low test and high estrogen according to my old HRT Doc. This is what I was thinking and would like input please:

20 week on cycle. 

Week 1-6 Sustanon250 every Wed to get test in my system
Week 1-6 Test E250 every Sun (500mg a week)
Week 7-20 Test E250 shot on Wed and Sun for 500mg week
Week 21-27 Sustanon250 1mg weekly to cruise
Week 28 repeat

I will take 20mg Dbol for the first 4 weeks mon-fri days I lift
Aromasin daily 10mg to help with Estrogen  

I have used Tren A in the past..personally I found it just made me eat a lot and my nipples sore so stopped taking it. First cycle I am cutting of sorts. Dropping 20 pounds but keeping size. Next cycle I will change up product and doses as needed. Thoughts and recommendations?


----------

